# "Alles außer Magura Blood" - Was kann man noch so in die Hs 33 füllen?



## Holschi1 (26. Februar 2006)

Tag leute,
also ich hab manchmal meine probleme mit der hs 33...

da wollt ich jetz mal ne kleine umfrage machen, was man noch so in die Magura reinfüllen könnte um nen guten druckpunkt zu bekommen....

- ich würd mal anfangen mit dem Glysantin Protect Plus (Kühlerfrostschutz)
  (-> der tip kam vom msc trialer)

Also schreibt einfach was ihr so nehmt!


----------



## isah (26. Februar 2006)

wasser, wd40, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (26. Februar 2006)

clesantin und wasser 50zu50


----------



## trialsrider (26. Februar 2006)

ganz ganz ganz ganz feinen Kartoffelbrei! OHNE Stückchen!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (26. Februar 2006)

Gemüsesuppe, fein püriert


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (26. Februar 2006)

suchfunktion, da werden sie geholfen!


----------



## Scr4t (26. Februar 2006)

ich glaub so viele möglichkeiten gibts garnicht außer halt

Kühlerfrostschutz, Wasser, WD40,

vllt noch sehr dünnflüssiges Motoröl oder halt Gabelöl.


Kannst eigentlich reinfüllen was du willst, obs dann besser geht wirst du selber schnell merken.


----------



## HB76 (26. Februar 2006)

apfelschorle, wenn de mal nix mehr zu trinken hast unterwegs,  haste immer nen vorrat bei dir  IM BIKE


----------



## crossie (26. Februar 2006)

eistee geht auch. (kein scheiss) haben wir mal hier aus langeweile probiert, weil kein magura blood zur hand.

cheers


----------



## HB76 (26. Februar 2006)

in die vordere rote grütze und in die hintere vanillesoße. da kann man schön mischen wenn der kleine hunger kommt


----------



## jockie (26. Februar 2006)

Waldmeister-Sirup, aber nur für Natursektionen.

EDIT: "Natursektionen" klingt irgendwie anrüchig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (26. Februar 2006)

Ich wusste das ich mit meinem Post da ne Lawine ins Rollen bringe!


----------



## Levelboss (26. Februar 2006)




----------



## V!RUS (26. Februar 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

>




Oh ja, und drumherum Nokon. 

Zieht bei mir mit Ritchey und XTR-Hebel hammer.


----------



## misanthropia (26. Februar 2006)

für etwas mehr ernsthaftigkeit... prinzipiell funktioniert es mit jeder Flüssigkeit da es uim die Druckübertragung geht. Musst aber bedenken... der Kolben sollte auch geschmiert werden und alles Luftfrei bleiben. somit schließen sich wasser und rote grütze oder gabelöl aus, da sie zu säh sind bzw nicht schmieren. also wd49 oder andere kriechöle sind super geeignet... magura öl geht aber auch, w3arum willst du das nicht haben?


----------



## Hupert (26. Februar 2006)

Is nich ganz billig, weil nur schwer zu bekommen in größeren Mengen...
Hamstersperma.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. Februar 2006)

pipi geht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (26. Februar 2006)

ich hab mir letztens allzweck-haushalts- und nähmaschinenöl in die leitungen gepumpt.
in gewissen kreisen wird aber gemunkelt dass dieses öl zu dünnflüssig sein könnte und an den dichtungen vorbei kommt... bisher hab ich davon noch nüx bemertk


----------



## Bike Lane (26. Februar 2006)

das magura öl kann man wiederverwenden. mit einer 50ml flasche kann man ohne probleme zehn bis zwanzig mal entlüften.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (26. Februar 2006)

@Jockie

meinst Du "Natursekt Ionen" ?


----------



## jockie (27. Februar 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> @Jockie
> meinst Du "Natursekt Ionen" ?


Ja, genau...geladene Strahlung eben 
Das Gelb zu prima Verzögerungswerten führt, zeigt 
ja sich allein schon durch die Deutsche Post.


----------



## snake999acid (27. Februar 2006)

nachdem magura doch nur auf Mineralöl setzt würde es mich interessieren, 
kann man da kein DOT 4 reinfüllen (siehe zB hayes) ?


----------



## isah (27. Februar 2006)

nein, macht die dichtungen kaputt.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Februar 2006)

also ich sehe bei wasser kein problem, mit ein bisschen frostschutzmittel für den winter ist es top und was das schwieren angeht: es sind nur die nehmerkolben davon betroffen, hin und wieder etwas wd40 oder silikonschmieröl und das ding läuft wieder prima


----------



## HB76 (27. Februar 2006)

ich würd kein wasser nehmen??

weil, was macht wasser bei 100 grad?? und die temperatur hast de ganz schnell erreicht, und dann is da luft drin.

ich bleib bei roter grütze und vanillesoße


----------



## Scr4t (27. Februar 2006)

stimmt, wenn ich mit meinem 20" wieder eine dieser tierisch langen Alpen-Abfahrten mache werden die schon sehr heiss....


----------



## misanthropia (28. Februar 2006)

scrat... ich nehme an un bezweifelst die aussage auch dass wir trialer beim trialen auf Temperaturen aum annähernd 100°C kommen woll...

beim freeride ist das möglich, beim trial nicht. das rad hat nicht die geschwindigkeiten bzw sowas gibts beim trial einfach nicht ansatzweise. 
wenn man jetzt so wasser experimente ausüprobiern will dann sinds beim freeride/ daunhöll sfchon ungünstig da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenin (28. Februar 2006)

in Russland macht's man mit vodka  

@Felix


----------



## jem23 (28. Februar 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau...geladene Strahlung eben
> Das Gelb zu prima Verzögerungswerten führt, zeigt
> ja sich allein schon durch die Deutsche Post.



  muhA ihr seid alle so full of shit ROFLOL zu geil mit euch ich kann nich mehr


----------



## Hupert (28. Februar 2006)

...mit dem Wasser das kam (hab ich mal gelesen) wegen Indoor Rennen auf, damit auf den Ölpfützen keiner ausrutscht und so. Aber draußen n der Natur ist das schon OK wenn ne Leitung platzt...


----------

